
Former tech CEO Carly Fiorina poised to seek Republican presidential nomination - foobarqux
http://www.scmp.com/news/world/article/1750864/former-tech-ceo-carly-fiorina-poised-seek-republican-presidential
======
greenyoda
Her career as the CEO of HP wasn't such a great success for the company.
However she did pretty well for herself: a $20M severance package after she
was forced to resign.[1]

" _Judgments on Fiorina 's tenure at HP are mixed. In 2008, Infoworld grouped
her with a list of products and ideas as flops, declaring her to be the 'anti-
Steve Jobs' for reversing the goodwill of American engineers and for
alienating existing customers. In 2008, Loren Steffy of The New York Times
suggested that the EDS acquisition well after Fiorina's tenure was evidence
that her actions as CEO were justified. Fiorina has often been ranked as one
of the worst CEOs of all time._"[1]

[1] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carly_Fiorina#Hewlett-
Packard](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carly_Fiorina#Hewlett-Packard)

~~~
caminante
While not a "great success," I disagree with the failure narrative. She
survived for 5.5 years as CEO of an F20 company and led the Compaq merger,
which in retrospect, worked out.

Compared to the Apotheker era, Fiorina's a godsend.

